# Strapping



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anybody here use the strapping method on their horse? I don't mean just the banging part but the whole shebang. 
If you do, what it your routine? How long does it generally take? Perhaps you could post some pictures of your horse  
Oh and, as far as the banging, if you do that do you see an improvement in the muscles? I want to start strapping my mare as I have seen pictures of some horses groomed using this method and they are so shiny but I am not sure where to start. Any input appreciated


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Subbing... Could someone please explain the process of strapping as well? I've only heard it mentioned a couple of times and really don't know exactly what the term means! Thanks!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Wth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that the effort made to teach your horse to submit to this would be better used lunging or riding. Just me. I also, don't like the idea of bruising my horses for better muscle tone.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Corporal said:


> I think that the effort made to teach your horse to submit to this would be better used lunging or riding. Just me. I also, don't like the idea of bruising my horses for better muscle tone.


If you're bruising your horse, you're banging too hard on it. Proper strapping isn't supposed to be done in a fashion that harms the animal by way of bruising it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It is supposed to be a means of stimulating circulation to the skin. Grooming with a rubber curry in a circular fashion on all the soft tissue does the same thing. So does the next step, brushing with a stiffer brush followed by a softer one. Two little girls groomed their pony as I had taught them and even tho it was on pasture 24/7 you should have seen the shine. They worked hard at this for 10 days and we heard numerous wonderful comments on the pony's coat.


----------



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't just mean the part highlighted in the video. Strapping also involves a very thorough grooming process. That is what I was asking about routine for. As far as the part highlighted in the video, from what I have read it should not harm your horse done properly. Plus my mare is very much the dull type so I know she wouldn't need to learn to submit or be skittish, and think I was beating her. As far as I know it's not supposed to build muscle, but tone muscle. Since it is wintertime I thought it might help since she is in less work. I just wanted to know if people see results from it as I am a bit skeptical that it would work.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

If I punch my horse in the face will it get prettier? After all, hitting their muscles makes them more muscular


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> If I punch my horse in the face will it get prettier? After all, hitting their muscles makes them more muscular


No...but it might build facial muscles XD
Completely joking, of course.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> If I punch my horse in the face will it get prettier? After all, hitting their muscles makes them more muscular


Haahaa my thoughts just didn't type them out lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Strapping is to aid muscle tone, cleaning/polishing, and relaxation... Not meant to hurt the horse by any means.
In Pony Club, we had to explain and demonstrate it for stable management testing as it was in the PC books.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

That woman in the video couldn't groom her own hair let alone a horse!
I am disgusted that this is a British Horse Society video - she is using the wrong hand through most of the videos and puts as much energy into grooming as I would walking to a hangman's noose!

Strapping does not cause a horse pain, it makes the muscle flex as a reflex action and increases the circulation. 

I read a lot about what brushes are needed in a grooming kit and am amazed at the different types people carry around.

All you need is :_
Hoof pick
Dandy brush,
Good quality body brush,
Rubber curry comb,
Metal curry to clean brushes,
Water brush
Mane comb (I use a dog comb with handle)
Stable rubber.
Sponges for eyes, nose and dock. 
You can make a wisp from hay have a leather strapping pad or, use the stable rubber if you are going to strap the horse.
The other things I have to hand is mane/tail spray for the bottom of the tail and to remove mud, I have six stainless steel pot scourers unravelled and made into a pad by plaiting them together. 

I start by picking feet and then removing any mud with the scourers and perhaps the dandy. Then rubber curry all over including legs. 
Using the body brush is part of the art of getting a horse clean, you need to first work in a circular motion before finishing going with the hair, you should be facing towards the horse's quarters and use the hand nearest the horse on each side. After every four strokes - which should have your weight behind them, you clean the brush on the metal curry.
You do change hands when working one the belly, nearest hand should be on the horse's back so you can feel any tensing should he go to kick and stop his action before he follows through, 
Once a thorough body brushing has been done - at least five strokes over every part of the body, you then do the face.

Then if I am strapping I would work on that, finally go over with the stable rubber, again working in a circular lotion before going with the hair.

I then comb the mane and the bottom of the tail.
I keep the tail sprayed so that no hair is pulled out.
Finally dampen the mane over with the water brush.and sponge the eyes nose and dock. 


A fit person can do a thorough grooming in about 45 minutes. The sweat should be rolling off them and the horse sparkling!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

The horse isn't clean until you are filthy XD

You seriously require all of that stuff? I just have a rubber curry, hard brush, soft brush, face brush, hoof pick, and I use an old hair brush of mine for his mane and tail XD What exactly is a water brush and stable rubber?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If you are thoroughly grooming a horse then yes, you do need it all.

A water brush is a soft bristled brush designed to hold a bit more water than a stiff brush, ideal for keeping a mane wet prior to plaiting or dampening the mane over. 









A stable rubber is a cotton cloth, about the size of a dish towel. A small towel does just as well or even better.


----------



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> That woman in the video couldn't groom her own hair let alone a horse!
> I am disgusted that this is a British Horse Society video - she is using the wrong hand through most of the videos and puts as much energy into grooming as I would walking to a hangman's noose!
> 
> Strapping does not cause a horse pain, it makes the muscle flex as a reflex action and increases the circulation.
> ...



Thank you so much! That is exactly what I was looking for! Looks like my girl will be getting the spa treatment tomorrow  (maybe this will tone up my arms :wink: ). If you do this everyday does the horse ever get bathed or is this more than sufficient?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If strapping built muscles, I would have had butt muscles the size of watermelons by the time I was 8!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

bsms said:


> If strapping built muscles, I would have had butt muscles the size of watermelons by the time I was 8!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


ME TOO! Oh wait, I did.....maybe my mom was more vigorous than yours was!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> If strapping built muscles, I would have had butt muscles the size of watermelons by the time I was 8!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

bsms said:


> If strapping built muscles, I would have had butt muscles the size of watermelons by the time I was 8!


:lol::lol::lol:

I just don't understand how hitting a muscle would make it stronger. It might make it bigger due to the trauma, but bigger and stronger are two different things. Interesting though I have never heard of it .


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Pattilou said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I just don't understand how hitting a muscle would make it stronger. It might make it bigger due to the trauma, but bigger and stronger are two different things. Interesting though I have never heard of it .


It promotes increased circulation and the muscles flex during strapping. Obviously it's not an instant change, just like you won't have amazing abs the first time you do a set of crunches.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow....I am speechless. Who came up with this idea? Does this method work on humans too?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"*Q. If I use an electrical muscle stimulator that has met FDA regulatory requirements, will it give me the same kind of effect that lots of sit-ups, stomach crunches and other abdominal exercises will?*

A. _Using these devices alone will not give you "six-pack" abs. Applying electrical current to muscles may cause muscles to contract. Stimulating muscles repeatedly with electricity may eventually result in muscles that are strengthened and toned to some extent but will not, based on currently available data, create a major change in your appearance without the addition of diet and regular exercise._"​http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/P...lthandConsumer/ConsumerProducts/ucm142478.htm"_However, to really train and shape your muscles, you must move them through a full range of motion. While the machine may provide electrical stimulation, in reality your muscles are not moving very much; they are just experiencing small contractions in response to the impulse. For example, to really shape the biceps muscle in your arm, you must move your arm from a fully extended position to bending the elbow and bringing your hand toward your shoulder. This action works the entire muscle body. With an electronic muscle stimulation machine, your arm stays still and is not challenged to move against resistance. This means only a portion of your biceps muscle is actually being stimulated at a fixed angle._"​About Electronic Muscle Stimulators | eHow.com About Electronic Muscle Stimulators | eHow.com

IIRC, most of these machines are used to provide 20-30 minutes of continuous contractions. Muscle strength is very specific. If you do a bicep curl, for example, and only move your arm half way up, then you gain almost no strength for moving your arm the entire way up - only over the range of motion that you move.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

goneriding said:


> Wow....I am speechless. Who came up with this idea? Does this method work on humans too?


I do not know who came up with the idea - they will long be dead!

Way back horses were strapped on a daily basis where there were a lot of grooms employed. 

As for it working on humans - you can exercise all sorts of muscles when stood still just by tightening and relaxing muscle. All exercise will make any muscle stronger over a period of time.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Only watched part of the video...nothing I would ever do to my horse...


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, never heard of that! I didn't get to see the video though, but I can only imagine!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Does this mean that after a patient receives ESWL....Extracorporeal Shock Wave Lithotripsy for bladder stones, where they are bumped with a machine for a while, which does cause bruising, that they will build muscle there too?...lol?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It probably makes more sense to think of it as horse massage - something that might feel good to a horse. Lots of humans enjoy a massage, but there isn't any evidence that it makes them stronger. If 30 minutes of continuous contractions doesn't build muscle in humans, then a few contractions after being 'strapped' isn't going to build muscles or strength in a horse. The horse would get more benefit from walking 50 feet than from strapping. But, as with humans, it might be OK as a massage technique.

No way it will ever happen with my horses. If they want a massage, they can roll in the corral...


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

bsms said:


> It probably makes more sense to think of it as horse massage - something that might feel good to a horse. Lots of humans enjoy a massage, but there isn't any evidence that it makes them stronger. If 30 minutes of continuous contractions doesn't build muscle in humans, then a few contractions after being 'strapped' isn't going to build muscles or strength in a horse. The horse would get more benefit from walking 50 feet than from strapping. But, as with humans, it might be OK as a massage technique.
> 
> No way it will ever happen with my horses. If they want a massage, they can roll in the corral...


I think the thing is it's not just one session and you don't do it ever again. That wouldn't do anything. It's when you strap daily that you'd see the difference. If you flex a muscle for 30 minutes a day, every day for an indefinite period of time you will (maybe slowly, but definitely) see muscle improvement. Case and point, when I'm doing stalls my arms do most of the work but I do ever so slightly use my stomach muscles pushing the wheelbarrow up the ramp to dump the manure. Over time, I have actually begun to develop stronger abs even though I haven't done any intense work with them. Same principle with strapping.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Reno Bay said:


> I think the thing is it's not just one session and you don't do it ever again. That wouldn't do anything...


Doesn't matter. First, you don't build strength by muscle twitches. You need to contract the muscle, and do it over a range of motion. The exercise physiology text I have says, IIRC, that muscle strength is only improved +/- 15 degrees of the position the limb is in. So if you do a bicep curl to 15 deg, then you have had some effect on the muscle when moving between 0 & 30 deg. And that is a muscle under load, not twitching.

Second, twitching a muscle 20 times would do less than using under a load one time. With humans, twitching a muscle for 20-30 minutes straight can help an invalid - assuming repeated sessions over weeks and months. But there is a reason that most athletes don't bother to hook themselves up to electrodes and have their muscles twitch while watching TV - it doesn't work. Not if your goal is getting stronger.

It may or may not feel good to a horse. It won't build strength or muscle.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

bsms said:


> It probably makes more sense to think of it as horse massage - something that might feel good to a horse. Lots of humans enjoy a massage, but there isn't any evidence that it makes them stronger. If 30 minutes of continuous contractions doesn't build muscle in humans, then a few contractions after being 'strapped' isn't going to build muscles or strength in a horse. The horse would get more benefit from walking 50 feet than from strapping. But, as with humans, it might be OK as a massage technique.
> 
> No way it will ever happen with my horses. If they want a massage, they can roll in the corral...


Like I said above, it's for relaxtion, like you said a "massage". My horse enjoys strapping, he gets the "thats the spot" face. :lol: You are suposed to do it in a rhythm so they don't tense up. For muscle purposes, the best areas to help tone by strapping is the top muscles of the neck & the hind quarters.
I know people that do it on their dogs as well for relaxtion. I have heard people say it's cruel... sure, if your doing it improperly it could be cruel, just like any other method.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just a quick thought I wanted to throw in here. From what I understand, strapping is a method to tone and define muscles, not build strength. Those are two ENTIRELY different things. I think this is a very interesting idea, though I have no experience with it. Also, as long as you're not an idiot, I do not see how it would hurt your horse.


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

This concept is completely absurd to me. If you want to increase circulation, take your horse for a walk! Yes, that will tone muscles too.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> It is supposed to be a means of stimulating circulation to the skin. Grooming with a rubber curry in a circular fashion on all the soft tissue does the same thing. So does the next step, brushing with a stiffer brush followed by a softer one. Two little girls groomed their pony as I had taught them and even tho it was on pasture 24/7 you should have seen the shine. They worked hard at this for 10 days and we heard numerous wonderful comments on the pony's coat.


I had a red sorrel mare and I groomed her with a rubber curry, stiff bristle, soft bristle and then finishing brush everyday. I always got comments on how shiny and red my mare looked, and her coat was always sooo soft.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, it is not abuse or absurd when done properly and regularly, yes it is hard work, and was popular back in the day when people weren't scared of hard work, or probably that they were more scared of no work than they were of hard work.

Strapping a horse properly requires expert timing to get the twitching working properly, the knowledge to get the strength of the stroke right, and the fitness to put a deal of hard work in on the job.

I was brought up in stables where liveries where strapped everyday, and exercised, and fed a balanced diet built from the ground up, not ready made. All so they could be led out a couple of times a week for their owners to admire during the summer, and then for hunting through the winter. The grooms and horses were fit, the owners not so much:lol:

Don't rubbish something you don't understand, have never tried, and don't know the results of, yes it may be outdated but it worked.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> ...Don't rubbish something you don't understand, have never tried, and don't know the results of, yes it may be outdated but it worked.


I 'rubbish' it based on how twitching the muscle affects humans, per the FDA based on studies. There is a reason why human athletes don't use it.

But if it makes you happy, go ahead and do it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You may or may not of noticed that humans and horses are different in a lot of ways, again, observation of actual long term results in horses probably trumps twitching muscles on humans, it's the whole apples and oranges again.

No one is asking you to try it, so why worry

More info

*Making a hay wisp*
From the middle of a hay bale, twist the stalks together until a two and a half meter rope is formed. You will find the hay easily forms into a rope if you dampen your hands and roll the hay between your wet palms. Keep the rope of even thickness as it forms (about 3cm is ideal). Once the rope is long enough, trim it along its length with scissors.
Make two equal loops of nearly equal size (See Figure 6.5). The loops should be about 15cm long. Wind the free end of the rope around the outside of first one loop and then the other. This forms a figure of eight around the two loops. Continue in this way until there is only a little free rope left. Twist the remaining rope into one of the loops securely.
*The use and value of a wisp*
Grasp the wisp with the whole hand and stand slightly back from the horse. "Bang" the wisp on one of the large muscle areas as shown in Figure 6.6. This will cause the horse to flinch the muscles against the bang. The muscles will be exercised this way.
When beginning to wisp a horse do not overdo it as it can make a horse stiff or nervous. Begin with three minutes on each side and gradually build up. Remember to wisp for an equal time on both sides of the body. You can wisp one area of muscles if they need building up, or all the major muscle seats. Alternatively, wisp all the major muscle seats, but give more time to areas that are weak or underdeveloped.
Wisping is valuable because
(a) it improves the circulation of the horse;
(b) it builds up hard muscle by massage;
(c) it makes the coat shine by squeezing oil from the sebaceous glands in the skin.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> You may or may not of noticed that humans and horses are different in a lot of ways, again, observation of actual long term results in horses probably trumps twitching muscles on humans, it's the whole apples and oranges again.
> 
> No one is asking you to try it, so why worry...


You would need long term observation of TWO groups: those strapped, and those not strapped, with everything else held equal. Your observation is based on horses "strapped everyday, and exercised, and fed a balanced diet built from the ground up". To show strapping is effective, you would need to compare them to a group of horses that were cared for equally, "exercised, and fed a balanced diet built from the ground up", but who were in worse condition with strapping/not strapping as the only variable.

Human muscles and horse muscles and muscles of other mammals are not all that different. The twitching done with electrodes in humans would involve a much greater number of twitches done for longer periods of time. If not effective there when compared to exercise, then there isn't much realistic hope that strapping a horse to get 100 twitches a day will do anything that couldn't be done better by walking for a couple of minutes.

I'm not worried. However, there has been a lot of stupidity that stays around in the horse world forever, such as not allowing horses to drink after exercise, or not to cool them off with water, or the 20% rule for weight carrying by horses. It is completely reasonable to bring any studies available to bear.

As massage, strapping may work well. But the video claims it will build muscle, and there isn't any good reason to believe that, and a lot of info that would contradict it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

bsms said:


> You would need long term observation of TWO groups: those strapped, and those not strapped, with everything else held equal. Your observation is based on horses "strapped everyday, and exercised, and fed a balanced diet built from the ground up". To show strapping is effective, you would need to compare them to a group of horses that were cared for equally, "exercised, and fed a balanced diet built from the ground up", but who were in worse condition with strapping/not strapping as the only variable.
> 
> Human muscles and horse muscles and muscles of other mammals are not all that different. The twitching done with electrodes in humans would involve a much greater number of twitches done for longer periods of time. If not effective there when compared to exercise, then there isn't much realistic hope that strapping a horse to get 100 twitches a day will do anything that couldn't be done better by walking for a couple of minutes.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no good i comparing two horses on the same regime unless they are identical twins!

As for muscles - why is it that women after having a baby are told to contract and relax their vaginal muscles to tighten them up? 

As for watering a horse after exercise - it depends on the exercise. A horse that has come in hot after hard work, is hot and sweaty as well as tired, like a horse that has been around a top event cross country or run a distance race, to give it a bucket of cold water *is* detrimental to its health. They are cooled somewhat before they are allowed to drink and the water is generally warmed. 

As I said earlier, that woman couldn't groom her own hair let alone a horse!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Absolutely no good i comparing two horses on the same regime unless they are identical twins!
> 
> *That is why you would need a large sample size, and thus a very expensive experiment. And that is why you will never see an experiment like that with horses. They have been done with humans. But if you do strapping, and also exercise and good feed and regular care, then you can't say what strapping does or does not do because you have too many variables.*
> 
> ...


My comments in bold. Then there is this:

*Beer After Exercise May Be Better Than Water, Study Finds*

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,307518,00.html#ixzz2FDinGNcu

I refuse to try it with horses. Mia would probably insist on a premium beer....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know you will come back with a long and detailed reply citing source after source proving that the hands on experience that Foxhunter and I have of keeping horses is outdated and wrong, but I have to sit here and laugh.

We have seen what works, we also know that horses don't go lame by living on concrete, that dirt floors aren't always best, and so many other things.

My last word on the subject, the tradition that we come from in the UK has many hundreds of years of history of using the horse as a work and pleasure animal, whereas the Americas has a much shorter history. Not everything that was learned over those many centuries still holds true, but as with everything else, science keeps proving that a lot of the old knowledge was actually correct, progress does not always bring benefits.

So yes, I will stand by the benefits that I have seen, I will add to it that if I strapped and wisped my horses daily I would not only be fit, but I would be at my correct weight. 

Now you post away, have at it, I find your internet search skills are certainly great, your use of bold is exemplary, your actual hands on practice and understanding of horse husbandry, mmm not so hot, but that's OK, experience will bring that.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

When tradition conflicts with science, I'll choose science. YMMV.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to strap my eventing horse after almost every ride in the winter. I do not think it built muscle, can't for sure say if it defined them either. But it sure as heck made him shiny (well, as shiny as you can get a grey, lol). I am pretty confident it was the strapping that helped in this regard. I had him 3 years before he was laid to rest, the first winter I had him, I did not bang or strap him. The next two I did. His feed did not change, his living environment stayed the same et cetra, et cetra. So I do think that it has benefits to the skin and subcutaneous system of the horse.
Additionally, he LOVED it! Perhaps it is more similar to a massage than sit ups. As long as the horse likes it, and the owner is doing it responsibly, I see no harm. Even if it isn't turning your horse into the next Arnold, there are still some benefits to it.

As for the routine:

Pre ride grooming with a rubber curry, stiff brush, and body brush.
Post ride grooming: stiff brush, body brush, then I used a linen type of towel or tea towel to rub him down, folded it up, and banged. followed by one more once-over with the body brush.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Traditional treatments for something like arthritis was to either use bee stings or nettles . `science put this down the drain as being no benefit at all. 
A few years on and 'science' says that there is something in the venom of bee stings that benefits arthritis and the irritation nettles cause brings more blood to the area thus helping to alleviate pain and symptoms of arthritis. 

No matter what you research you will always find that there is something to contradict it.

I am waiting to get a couple of mails back from two stud grooms, both know their stuff regarding horses but I now for a fact that one straps his horse daily, the other 'grooms' it. 
When I get the pictures I will post them and let you see the difference.
Neither would think of using a show sheen - only good old elbow grease.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

bsms said:


> When tradition conflicts with science, I'll choose science. YMMV.


Depends where the conflict comes, doesn't it? OOPS, sorry best let you have the last word, or this will become the longest thread ever....


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> My comments in bold. Then there is this:
> 
> *Beer After Exercise May Be Better Than Water, Study Finds*
> 
> ...


Smart girl!!! :lol:


----------



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Traditional treatments for something like arthritis was to either use bee stings or nettles . `science put this down the drain as being no benefit at all.
> A few years on and 'science' says that there is something in the venom of bee stings that benefits arthritis and the irritation nettles cause brings more blood to the area thus helping to alleviate pain and symptoms of arthritis.
> 
> No matter what you research you will always find that there is something to contradict it.
> ...


Oooh looking forward to pictures!


----------

